
How to Make Multiple Streams of Income in 2020 - thane482
https://medium.com/the-capital/multiple-streams-of-income-in-2020-a27e56f2a2d4
======
burnte
Multiple streams of income is one of the "tricks" of wealthy folks, but it's
generally passive or minimal-effort income like investing or rental
properties. The only item on that list worth the electrons it's written with
is the consulting idea, but even that takes time from your daily job.

None of these are viable "alternate" streams for the vast majority of people.
This feels a lot like someone saying "hey, the gig economy is great! What do
you need free time for?"

